# full color vinyl on 3x4 ft sign what price???



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Good morning
I am trying to get a ballpark price for a 3x4 sign with full color vinyl logo

I do not want to be too cheap but also don't want to scare off customer. It seems like I am charging too little compared to my competition according to others that have had signs and car magnets done, so I want to be within reason and not cut myself short.

It just seems hard to price it out because the materials used are not near what the final price is to the customer. (at least for signs, shirts I can price)

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

martinwoods said:


> Good morning
> I am trying to get a ballpark price for a 3x4 sign with full color vinyl logo


When you say "full color vinyl logo", do you mean you a digitally printing onto vinyl? or are you doing a standard vinyl sign with each individual color?

Also are you doing the install? Gotta know that before you can price it.

I do not do printing on vinyl, but I do vinyl signs. For a four color 3' X 4' one-sided and installing, I would charge around $430+, give or take for complexity of the sign.
Double-sided sign from 50% to double additional.
So for me 1-sided: $430
2-sided: $648

If your not installing:
1-sided: $300
2-sided: $450

but you have to take into account your market area also, are these prices similar to what local shops would charge, little below little above?

You have to come up with your own pricing methods for this. I charge by linear foot for signs like this. I charge my price on three levels. 1st level: Vinyl only, no application on cutting, weeding and taping
2nd level: + application to substrate
3rd level: + Install

I multiply cost by percentage depending on which level I need to go to for the customer.
Basically around $5 per linear foot...then double that for application, then I add labor charge for 3rd level, depending on how long I think it will take to install . It will always vary by job. So you should set up a system for yourself or buy Estimate to figure prices for you.


With all that said...if you are printing vinyl disregard this whole post, lol..well..maybe not all of it.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

It is printed vinyl.
I just know I called around and got a price for a 2x10 sign and it was almost $500, I could do it for a lot less and still make good money. I just don't know how you come up with a good price because the materials is not that much but they are charging quite a bit for labor I guess.
That was for a 2x10 plycarbonate with a one color vinyl

Thanks so much for the info. Where are you located?


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

what's your substrate chris? and are you able to buy a blank the size you need or is it going to be cut by your or the supplier? if the supplier is cutting, you might as well have him cut the drop (the rest of the 4x8 sheet) into common sizes you'll be able to sell at another time - either that or charge the customer for the whole board!

'full color' can mean almost anything - can you post a jpeg of the layout to give us a better idea of what you're dealing with? might get you closer on pricing that way....


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

jberte said:


> what's your substrate chris? and are you able to buy a blank the size you need or is it going to be cut by your or the supplier? if the supplier is cutting, you might as well have him cut the drop (the rest of the 4x8 sheet) into common sizes you'll be able to sell at another time - either that or charge the customer for the whole board!
> 
> 'full color' can mean almost anything - can you post a jpeg of the layout to give us a better idea of what you're dealing with? might get you closer on pricing that way....


Thanks Jan
I will try to post the pic
It is going to be printed on the versacamm, the substrate is aluminum. I found a supplier that has that size in stock, originally they wanted 3x5 but I was having a hard time finding that because the freight was so high. They said 3x4 would be fine. Will post pic as soon as I find it.


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

Print & laminated=$160 one side. Add your design time or time handling the supplied file. Add for substrate + markup, installing on substrate, installing finished sign if required. Add your overhead and profit.
"I could do it for a lot less" soooooo you got that versacamm for free and it requires no maintenance and will never need to be replaced?


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

lost1 said:


> "I could do it for a lot less" soooooo you got that versacamm for free and it requires no maintenance and will never need to be replaced?


What I meant by that was , I did a one color on my gx 24 on a 2x10 ploycarbonate and it did not cost any where near $500.

Just want to stay within what our competition is selling for. but it just seemed kind of high I thought. but hey if I can get it why not. They loved the sign and were grateful that I did it for that price.
then they had us do the hours on the door.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

this is kind of what the logo will look like for the full color on the versacamm.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

what thickness of alum are you using..
Is the print gonna be laminated.(if you said im sorry I didnt see).

are you just handing them the sign for them to put up or are you installing.

You said you called and got a cost on a 2 x 10.. .. just remeber anytime you do do anything over 8 ft long.. its oversided substraight and conciderably more..

a 3 x 4 on alum.. (i would laminate) if it was on .40 alum i would be around 350. -400
.060 or .080 of course would be more as the substraight cost lots more..


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

sorry, brain fade, i missed the part about it being printed vinyl 

i'd be around $200-$250 (but i live in the sticks - we can't get the same kind of pricing as bigger markets)


----------



## hamlettsigns (May 3, 2008)

At least $350 single sided


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

jberte said:


> sorry, brain fade, i missed the part about it being printed vinyl


160.00 for just the print and lam right?
.. she is gonna have to get the substraight and mount it also.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

mystysue said:


> 160.00 for just the print and lam right?
> .. she is gonna have to get the substraight and mount it also.


yep - you replied faster than i could edit LOL i'm assuming 040 alum...


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

jberte said:


> yep - you replied faster than i could edit LOL i'm assuming 040 alum...


rof.. yah.. im quick..lol.
.. I hate making biger signs with .040 tho....

Hey Chris.. how is this sign gonna be mounted?


----------



## airbrusher (Jun 25, 2008)

Check out Signcraft magazine. 
When you subscribe, you get a pricing guideline that can be helpful in determining not only what others charge, but figuring out what your hourly shop rate is, or where you should be. 
I've even been using it to figure pricing on airbrushed backdrops, murals, and the like that we see in our "t-shirt" shop. 
There is a chart included in the guide that helps determine what your business costs to operate... once that's figured out, you can set your hourly rate. 
We now price graphic design work, photoshop work, etc. this way, rather than the previous owners "shot in the dark" pricing structure.
I started out as an old school signpainter, and was always inspired by the great layouts and graphics featured. Now I find my t-shirts being influenced by the graphics I see in each issue.
Plus, the subscription is tax-deductible

Todd


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies
You guys and gals are great.

I am just doing the sign, they are mounting it themselves.

Sue, the 2x10 I was talking about was a sign I did for someone else. I had called a local sign shop just to get a price to see if I was in the ballpark.

It is the 040 I believe.
Again thanks to everyone for their help. I don't know what I would do without this place.


----------

